# Stem and crown pulled out.



## jbde

Hi,

While I was winding my watch one morning the crown/stem pulled out of the watch. When I put it back in, now the watch won't wind without the hands moving. If I bring this to watchmaker, how much should I expect to pay for the repair?

I also sent an email to Steinhart as the watch is under 2 yrs.


----------



## Riker

G'day jbde,

For such a repair it is quite likely Steinhart will advise you to take it to a local watchmaker to you for repair. It is highly unlikely they will ask you to return it to Germany for repair. Steinhart will re-imburse you for the cost of the repair. Ofcourse, wait on their direct advice.

Did you send your email to [email protected]? This is where it needs to go for repair/warranty enquiries.


----------



## pontz

I've had a similar problem and, as Riker wrote, they told me to go to a local watchmaker to fix it and they would send me the money!
It was a 5 minutes deal: the screw holding the stem was off!
My watchmaker opened the case, put the screw in position, checked the movement... and that's it!
At no cost! Hope that your case is the same jbde...


----------



## Zarith

The stem is never actually attached to the movement. It is locked. There's a little button to lock and unlock it. You can see it on the picture below (this is a Seiko movement, but it works the same way on ETA movement):










*To lock the stem you have to press and old this button, insert the stem, and release the button. *

When a stem is lose it can mean 2 things:

1. The locking lever _accidentally_ went in the "open" position. It happens quite often. Solving this problem is extremely easy: open the case and insert back the stem using the procedure indicated above. It'll take a few minutes.

2. The stem locking mechanism is broken. The whole movement will have to be replaced. This is expensive. For this Steinhart watch, expect to pay between $200 and $300.

But if your watch is still under warranty it shouldn't cost you anything. Just let the Steinhart team take care of it ;-)


----------



## Camrok

Zarith said:


> The stem is never actually attached to the movement. It is locked. There's a little button to lock and unlock it. You can see it on the picture below (this is a Seiko movement, but it works the same way on ETA movement):
> 
> *To lock the stem you have to press and old this button, insert the stem, and release the button. *
> 
> When a stem is lose it can mean 2 things:
> 
> 1. The locking lever _accidentally_ went in the "open" position. It happens quite often. Solving this problem is extremely easy: open the case and insert back the stem using the procedure indicated above. It'll take a few minutes.
> 
> 2. The stem locking mechanism is broken. The whole movement will have to be replaced. This is expensive. For this Steinhart watch, expect to pay between $200 and $300.
> 
> But if your watch is still under warranty it shouldn't cost you anything. Just let the Steinhart team take care of it ;-)


Thankyou!!! You answered a question that has bugged me for months on an Omega and now a replica Longines- Push the button! so simple! Much appreciated.
Cam


----------



## roadie

:-!Thanks for the lesson Zarith! Really appreciate learning these small tid-bits.|>


----------



## Saswatch

Zarith said:


> The stem is never actually attached to the movement. It is locked. There's a little button to lock and unlock it. You can see it on the picture below (this is a Seiko movement, but it works the same way on ETA movement):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To lock the stem you have to press and old this button, insert the stem, and release the button. *
> 
> When a stem is lose it can mean 2 things:
> 
> 1. The locking lever _accidentally_ went in the "open" position. It happens quite often. Solving this problem is extremely easy: open the case and insert back the stem using the procedure indicated above. It'll take a few minutes.
> 
> 2. The stem locking mechanism is broken. The whole movement will have to be replaced. This is expensive. For this Steinhart watch, expect to pay between $200 and $300.
> 
> But if your watch is still under warranty it shouldn't cost you anything. Just let the Steinhart team take care of it ;-)


Don't mean to resurrect an old post but want to thank Zarith about the push button stem removal.

One of my vintage Grand Seikos (cal 5645) recently developed this problem where sometimes the stem+crown would come out when you pulled it to set the time.

I took it to a watch maker and he couldn't reproduce the problem. He said since the problem is intermittent, it may just be due to the age of the watch.

Going to take it back in for a second look on whether the problem lies with the stem or the locking mechanism.


----------



## Thunder1

Goes to show you how useful both a little research & old threads can be..


----------



## Mycal

I know this is like 9 years later , but this post just saved my ass lol.


----------

